
Python 3.7.4 is now available - japaget
https://blog.python.org/2019/07/python-374-is-now-available.html
======
jakeogh
-X dev and -X importtime: [https://docs.python.org/3.7/using/cmdline.html#id5](https://docs.python.org/3.7/using/cmdline.html#id5)

